# [emerge] pb compile avec kcontrol [resolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Lors d'un emerge -DuvaN world un paquet ne passe pas et je ne comprends pas pourquoi voilà le message d'erreur.

```
 * Messages for package kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2:

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4333:  Called kde-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2892:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3057:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 3178:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'myconf'

 *             environment, line 3165:  Called econf 'configure' 'make' '--with-ssl' '--without-arts' '--with-gl' '--without-libraw1394' '--without-libusb' '--with-usbids=/usr/share/misc/usb.ids' '--without-java' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 161 info files; 1 errors.

install-info: No such file or directory for /usr/share/info/bashref.info.gz

```

```
ataualpa ben # emerge -DuvaN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

x11-wm/compiz

                                                                                                                                                                                                        ... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/PyQt-3.17.4 [3.17.3] USE="-debug -doc -examples" 786 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2  USE="opengl -arts -debug -ieee1394 -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.8  USE="amazon kde opengl* python -arts -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4 -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 786 kB

```

```

ataualpa ben # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU 1300MHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 26 Feb 2008 08:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/armagetron"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde midi mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection samba sdl session spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?Last edited by BENJI on Thu Feb 28, 2008 8:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bivittatus

L'erreur se trouve plus haut au niveau de ta compil'.   :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> L'erreur se trouve plus haut au niveau de ta compil'.  

 

 :Sad:  Ca m'aide pas beaucoup !

----------

## Desintegr

bivittatus veut simplement dire que le message d'erreur que tu as posté est complètement inutile et que les vraies informations se trouvent au dessus de ERROR: kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2 failed.

C'est même d'ailleurs expliqué :

 *Quote:*   

> If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 

----------

## BENJI

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> bivittatus veut simplement dire que le message d'erreur que tu as posté est complètement inutile et que les vraies informations se trouvent au dessus de ERROR: kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2 failed.
> 
> C'est même d'ailleurs expliqué :
> 
>  *Quote:*   If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

 

Ah effectivement si c'est inutile... vous allez pas pouvoir m'aider beaucoup.

J'ai donc cherché des infos complémentaires et j'ai fait un 

```
more /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2/temp/build.log
```

Mais le fichier est plutôt long et je doute pouvoir tout mettre dans ce post.

J'ai bien fait une rechercher sur le mot "error" mais il y en a beaucoup trop.

Qu'est-ce qui a de mieux à faire ???

----------

## Desintegr

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Mais le fichier est plutôt long et je doute pouvoir tout mettre dans ce post.

 

Quelques lignes au dessus de ERROR: kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2 failed suffiront.

----------

## BENJI

Avec ça j'espère que ça ira mieux

```
checking for X... libraries /usr/lib, headers .

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for libXext... yes

checking for pthread_create in -lpthread... yes

checking for extra includes... no

checking for extra libs... no

checking for libz... -lz

checking for libpng... -lpng -lz -lm

checking for libjpeg6b... no

checking for libjpeg... -ljpeg

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for Qt... libraries /usr/qt/3/lib, headers /usr/qt/3/include using -mt

checking for moc... /usr/qt/3/bin/moc

checking for uic... /usr/qt/3/bin/uic

checking whether uic supports -L ... yes

checking whether uic supports -nounload ... yes

checking if Qt needs -ljpeg... no

checking for rpath... yes

checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.5/lib, headers /usr/kde/3.5/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no

configure: error:

you need to install kdelibs first.

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2/work/kcontrol-3.5.8/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4330:  Called kde-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2889:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3054:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 3175:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'myconf'

 *             environment, line 3162:  Called econf 'configure' 'make' '--with-ssl' '--without-arts' '--with-gl' '--without-libraw1394' '--without-libusb' '--with-usbids=/usr/share/misc/usb.ids' '--without-java' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2:

```

par contre /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2/work/kcontrol-3.5.8/config.log est vraiment trop gros.

Je l'ai sauvegardé et je peux donc faire des recherches si vous voulez d'autres infos.

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## Desintegr

À mon avis, kdelibs est mal installé. Tente de le réinstaller puis réessaye kcontrol.

----------

## Tuxicomane

```
The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.
```

+ 1 avec Desintegr ! T'as du mettre à jour GCC récemment (y'a la nouvelle version qui est sortie), donc tu essaie de compiler kcontrol avec une autre version du compilateur que celle qui a compilé kdelibs  :Wink: 

Donc, 

```
emerge -avt --oneshot kdelibs
```

----------

## BENJI

Merci.

J'ai relancé la compile et sa tourne.

J'avais remarqué d'autre effets collatéraux comme :

la barre google dans konqueror ne fonctionne plus (protocol error)

l'icone home sur le bureau à disparu subitement

Je vous tiens au jus.

Par contre... pour une prochaine fois (si toutefois le problème viens de là) comment éviter ce genre de désagrément ?

Par habitude quand je mets mon système à jour je commence par  :

```
emerge --sync
```

puis

```
emerge -DuvaN system
```

puis

```
rev-deprebuild
```

puis

```
emerge -DuvaN world
```

mais peut-être que la dernière fois j'ai dû directement faire un emerge -DuvaN world après le emerge --sync.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?Last edited by BENJI on Thu Feb 28, 2008 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tuxicomane

Je ne vois pas comment éviter ça.

C'est simplement qu'apparemment kcontrol veut être compilé avec la même version de GCC qui a compilé kdelibs !

Donc ça risque d'arriver à chaque MAJ de GCC; cela dit, c'est pas souvent qu'on a besoin de réinstaller kcontrol et/ou kdelibs  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

ok

et pour ma méthode de mise à jour du systeme vous en pensez quoi ?

Je me prends trop la tête ?

----------

## Tuxicomane

Personnellement, je ne passe pas par l'étape emerge -uDN system.

Je fais

```
# emerge --sync (enfin, eix-sync mais on s'en fiche)

# emerge -uDNavt world

$ emerge -p --depclean

$ revdep-rebuild -p
```

----------

## bivittatus

Pareil que Tuxico pour moi... :Wink: 

Par contre, c'est vrai que la prochaine fois, je serai un peu moins bref dans ma demande d'informations complémentaires!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BENJI

Bon bah vous aviez raison tout est rentré dans l'ordre merci beaucoup

----------

